# Spinning: sample



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a sample spin of the batt I posted the other day. I love how the sari silk colors pop from the black merino!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Really really nice


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That turned out very nice


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh, lovely. Very exotic looking! What do you think this yarn wants to be knitted into?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow. The yarn looks fantastic! I wasn't so sure about the batt, but I was wrong. It's great!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The yarn is beautiful. I love the contrast of the bright colors in the dark wool.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow that's looks great :sm02:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautifully done. These colors just pop out so pretty.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wasn't to sure either but it turned out great very pretty yarn. Just goes to show what your first impression is. Isn't the best way.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW - even prettier than it was in batt form. This is gorgeous - you should be able to sell it easily.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

How lovely and the silk gave it a nice sheen looks like a shawl to me


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooooooooooooooooooooo! Just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the contrast of the colors! I have some of that silk & my friend has a drum carder. Think I need to get some black fiber & be a copycat.????


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, it is just gorgeous! Great job


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh so yummy. Now what are you going to use it for?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! Love it. I have some sari silk. Have to try this!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Wow. Very pretty.


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

I love the way the coloring turned out. very nice.


----------

